# First Attempt at ABT's - Successful!



## JZ_Focus (Jun 16, 2019)

So I have a graduation party I'm going to next weekend, and want to make something that I know no one else is bringing.  I figured I'd use this weekend to do a test run on some ABT's.  Used a mix of 8oz. cream cheese & 1 cup of shredded cheddar with 1 tsp. chili powder.  Halved my peppers and filled them with the cheese mix then placed beef little smokies on each one before wrapping them in bacon.  Put Hickory saw dust in my amazn tray and set the auber on my mes30 to 225*.  2 1/2 hours later they were ready.  I'm totally happy with the way they turned out, and everyone that has tried them loves them.  And just for something a little extra I put a little Mike's Hot Honey on them before I eat them, and man does that just put them over the top.  If you haven't tried Hot Honey before, do yourself a favor and head over to amazon and order a bottle, you'll thank me later!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 16, 2019)

Looks great !!


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 16, 2019)

Tasty! I'll have to checkout the hot honey, thanks for the tip ;)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2019)

They look great and tasty too, nice cook.


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 16, 2019)

Beauties!!!!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 16, 2019)

WOW!! If that's your first run with them, you may want to think about starting a second career. Those look great. Would have loved to see a cut-away view but I have a pretty good imagination.

Robert


----------



## disco (Jun 16, 2019)

These look perfect! Big LIke!


----------



## shoebe (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice job, looks great


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2019)

They look great!

Perfect job on wrapping them!


----------



## JZ_Focus (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for all the kind words.  I'm starting another batch this weekend for my nephews college graduation party.  I found these so easy to make the first time around that I'm already thinking of some other variations that I want to try.  I'm thinking of a cream cheese, cheddar, blue crab & old bay mix and then wrapped in bacon.  I can't imagine those would turn out too bad at all.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2019)

Those look Excellent, JZ !!
Nice Job---They can't help but love them!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## GrillMeister.atx (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice job.  They are labor intensive, but are sooooo good!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 20, 2019)

GrillMeister.atx said:


> Nice job.  They are labor intensive, but are sooooo good!



That is why I always get people to help. Do a little assembly line. Helps alot! Splits up the work and some one to talk with sure helps!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 20, 2019)

Labor Savers.
Are you using a piping bag or spooning your cheese mix?
Doubled heavy duty Ziplocs with a corner cut off makes filling quick, clean and easy.


----------



## GrillMeister.atx (Jun 20, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Labor Savers.
> Are you using a piping bag or spooning your cheese mix?
> Doubled heavy duty Ziplocs with a corner cut off makes filling quick, clean and easy.


Great idea!  Thanks!


----------



## JZ_Focus (Jun 21, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Labor Savers.
> Are you using a piping bag or spooning your cheese mix?
> Doubled heavy duty Ziplocs with a corner cut off makes filling quick, clean and easy.


I spoon filled this time which is a bit messy.  I plan on piping them mix in next time though just to speed up the process a bit.  I've used the piping with a ziplock bag method when stuffing pasta in the past, I just wasn't thinking when I made these last week.


----------



## Rockydoc (Jun 24, 2019)

What does ABT stand for?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 24, 2019)

Rockydoc said:


> What does ABT stand for?




"Atomic Buffalo Turds"

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 24, 2019)

Atomic
Buffalo
Turd


----------

